# Motors and Voltage and Hp/tq



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

chu77 said:


> I'm wondering about motors and voltage. I was reading about white zombie's 800tq EV and I wonder how much does the motor itself effect hp/tq
> 
> 
> For example are there any limits for the max Voltage applied to a motor?
> ...


There are limits to the input a motor will survive, highr voltage will give more speed to a point then the brush timing will need to be changed to prevent arcing and flash over. Too many amps and the heat begins to destroy things, brush leads melt, commutator bars unsolder and become loose, insulation will fail.
350v to a unmodified forklift motor would probably cause failure in a short amount of time. 
A lot of the ev drag cars use motors coupled together to get the power desired and they are usually tweaked by a good motor builder to withstand the higher voltage and current.


----------

